# 9/16 Republican Debate



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

I have to say I am really looking forward to this one!..   I'm interested in seeing who has the nerve to go after Trump, and what Trump does or says this time.   It should be good TV...   I'm getting the popcorn popped.  opcorn:


----------



## BobF (Sep 16, 2015)

It seems to me that following the Republican stuff is way too soon.    After the majority are gone and the last three or four remain, then things will get more interesting and time for expecting one to become the winner.

Similar for the Democrat side.   Not a bunch running yet, maybe a couple more, maybe not.   But just too soon to get very involved.

Both party's will need some time to get more completely organized.   Then we can start finger pointing or clapping.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll be watching, best entertainment this week.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

I haven't been to or watched a circus since I was a young kid, but I'll watch this one.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

Is there another network that carries the debates other than CNN? I have CNN but my mother just called and said she doesn't get it. I've searched the internet and I can only find it on CNN. That's crazy that it's not on NBC, ABC, nor CBS. Those are on everyone's Basic Plan but doesn't include CNN. She doesn't have internet so that's not an option for her and it's too late at night to travel to and from my house.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it's CNN only.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 16, 2015)

Only on CNN.  Not even on anything like CSPAN.  But, that's the same way it was with the earlier Fox debate.  This is a revenue windfall for these networks.  Trump didn't say anything about how much money Faux pulled in with the first debate.  Yet, he has challenged CNN on raising their advertising rates for this circus.

If I were betting....
1.  This will be the last debate that included the "B team".  There is no interest in watching them.  Everyone knows none have a chance of being there past the primaries.
2.  Both Trump and Carson have the most to lose tonight.  Carson seems "soft".  If he allows Trump to bully him, that will appear as being weak and unable to stand up against whoever comes out as the Dem candidate.  
3.  Trump will try to bully the rest of the candidates.  If he continues to do nothing but spout b.s. and bully, he will fall in the ratings after this debate.  Trouble is, I don't think the GOP has a really electable candidate. 
4.  Bush and Rubio could be the big winners, especially if Trump/Carson stock falls.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

I think Christie, and Walker have the most to lose... It could be the end of their campaigns.. JEB has lots of money and a famous name..  I believe he will be around for a while... unless he does or says something incredibly stupid tonight.

On CNN at 8 EST... 7 Central.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

My opinion. Surprise. Winner of the Debate was 
Marco Rubio, followed by Carly Fioriana. 
Trump down in 7th place or less.

1.Marco Rubio
2.Carly Fiorina
3.Carson
4. Ted Cruz
5. Chris Christie
6. Mike Huckabee
7.Donald Trump
8.John Kasiche
9.Jeb Bush
10.Rand Paul
11.Scott Walker

.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

I didn't watch it all, but from what I did see, it was repubs beating up repubs.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2015)

Over hyped, drug on, moderators tried to incite, instigate and manipulate answers. If this was a courtroom or Law and Order they would've received objections for leading the witness, answering for the witness etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

I was wondering if they could talk about anything else...... besides going to WAR...   lol!!  Seems like that was the predominant topic... with a little abortion and Obama hating thrown on as sauce..   boring.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 17, 2015)

...the fact checkers are having a field day this morning.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was wondering if they could talk about anything else...... besides going to WAR...   lol!!  Seems like that was the predominant topic... with a little abortion and Obama hating thrown on as sauce..   boring.



Exactly.  So boring, except for watching to see if Jeb Bush would take a swing at Trump.  Kept thinking, "Go for it Jeb.  He's right there.  Wipe that smug look off his face."  

All the "debate" did for me was confirm that the CNN "moderator" did a horrible job and was more intent on stirring up the candidates to go after one another.  It was embarrassing.  I think Carly did well compared to others.  Will be interesting to see if Trump's numbers take a hit after his performance last night.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Carly did fine.... but geez... did she have to look so stern and mean..  Maybe that's sexist of me... but holy cow... she looked very angry.    In fairness though.. women need to worry about FIRST being respected... THEN being liked..  but she was off-putting..


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Carly did fine.... but geez... did she have to look so stern and mean..  Maybe that's sexist of me... but holy cow... she looked very angry.    In fairness though.. women need to worry about FIRST being respected... THEN being liked..  but she was off-putting..


What I liked about her answers was that she at least had specifics, things she would do.  But yes, she did take a very firm tone and as you said, she has to be seen as someone who can be respected.  I still don't see her emerging as a one of the front runners.  Too much HP baggage.  I kind of liked Kasiche, who at least seemed a bit more reasoned in his answers, not that I'm voting Republican anyway.  I could see him gaining some traction.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> What I liked about her answers was that she at least had specifics, things she would do.  But yes, she did take a very firm tone and as you said, she has to be seen as someone who can be respected.  I still don't see her emerging as a one of the front runners.  Too much HP baggage.  I kind of liked Kasiche, who at least seemed a bit more reasoned in his answers, not that I'm voting Republican anyway.  I could see him gaining some traction.



Agreed... Kasich is the most palatable to me as far as the Republican choices go..  I think we could at least work with him as he seems the most reasonable.. And THAT my friend is why he will never win the nomination.


----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2015)

CNN is saying the winners of the debate were Marco Rubio, Carly Fiorina, and Chris Christie. Scott Walker was the loser. That's what I came away with too (and Ted Cruz did well). Trump was awful.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

Only winner of record appears to be CNN

http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/17/media/cnn-republican-debate-ratings/index.html


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 17, 2015)

Listened to some of both Beck and Limbaugh this morning.  (Yep!  How else are you going to get the tone of what the right wing media is saying/thinking?)  They both saw Trump and Carson as winners.  They also felt Rubio, Fiorina, and Jindal did well.  They weren't excited about Cruz or Walker performances.  

My perspective...
I thought Trump continued to come across as an egotistical a**!!  To me, when he refused to apologize to Jeb Bush's wife for over-the-top remarks, that proved his arrogance.  His comeback to Fiorina re remarks about her facial features was also bad.  Yet, he bullied his way through another "food fight" and no right wing media person wants to get on his bad side.

Fiorina was superb in her showing her knowledge of foreign affairs, etc.  Pretty sharp lady.  I certainly don't hold with many of her political beliefs, but she is by far the smartest clown in the car.

Paul allowed his "short man syndrome" to show through.  Unelectable.

Cruz is about the most sour-faced, negative, anti-everything person one could every hope to meet.

Huckabee was catering to the Evangelicals.

Kasich and Christie both came across as strong and politically astute.  The GOP won't back either one because they might be too moderate and actually work with the other side of the aisle to accomplish something.

Carson looked like he had indigestion.  Looked weak... almost scared.  Locating him next to Trump was as if he was the sheep and Trump the wolf.

Not one of these "clowns" would be my choice as POTUS.  However, right now, I don't know if the Dems will have a viable candidate out there.  Seems like no electable person is standing up and saying "Take me."


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 17, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Not one of these "clowns" would be my choice as POTUS.  However, right now, I don't know if the Dems will have a viable candidate out there.  Seems like no electable person is standing up and saying "Take me."



I am surprised to find that at least for now, I'm liking some of what I hear from Bernie Sanders, although I think in the end it will be Hillary coming out of the Democratice side.  She's in damage control mode, but has a lot of experience and $ behind her.  I like Bernie's passion.  Will be interesting to see if he can survive, but he's certainly gaining momentum.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Listened to some of both Beck and Limbaugh this morning.  (Yep!  How else are you going to get the tone of what the right wing media is saying/thinking?)  They both saw Trump and Carson as winners.  They also felt Rubio, Fiorina, and Jindal did well.  They weren't excited about Cruz or Walker performances.
> 
> My perspective...
> I thought Trump continued to come across as an egotistical a**!!  To me, when he refused to apologize to Jeb Bush's wife for over-the-top remarks, that proved his arrogance.  His comeback to Fiorina re remarks about her facial features was also bad.  Yet, he bullied his way through another "food fight" and no right wing media person wants to get on his bad side.
> ...




Did they have anything to say about Carly Fiorina?


----------



## Misty (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought it was rather boring and too long. I left the program for awhile and came back. Like Bobw mentioned the CNN moderator was too intent on stirring up candidates to go after each other. The moderator mentioned at the start that he wanted to get candidates talking to each other. I would have rather had the candidates talking to the voter's and giving them information on what they stand for, and on how they are going to solve problems.

I liked Carley, and was impressed with her, but with all the criticizing going around about her CEO days, it doesn't seem likely that she will win. I thought Marco Rubio did good, and Chris Christie had some good information for a change. Trump's answer on what he wanted his code name to be, if he won...he wanted "Humble." He does have a sense of humor. lol  A Drudgereport poll today, placed Trump as the winner with 50.7 % and Fiorina 2nd, with 22.02 %, Rubio 3rd with 6.45 %


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

She just looked so mean and preachy.  I don't think she even cracked a smile...


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2015)

It's still a long time before the elections...and anything can happen between now and then.  After watching last nights "entertainment", I still have no real enthusiasm for Any of the announced candidates...from Either Party.  Kasich did sound like he is the most sensible of the Republican bunch...at least, to me, last night.  However, his odds are probably not much better than winning the Lottery.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

Three hours of such drivel must have been painful...Ber-NIE, Ber-NIE, Ber-NIE!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2015)

I like Bernie Sanders, but I don't think he stands a chance against Hillary.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 17, 2015)

When I read a column like this one from Frank Bruni (NY Times), it makes me appreciate my subscription just a bit more.  I happen to like Bruni's columns, and thought those who have participated in this thread might like to read this one.  Enjoy.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/o...onald-trump-republican-gop-debate.html?src=me


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought they all did well and got in what they wanted to say.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 18, 2015)

[h=1]Paul Krugman: Fantasies and Fictions at G.O.P. Debate[/h]I’ve been going over what was said at Wednesday’s Republican debate, and I’m terrified. You should be, too. After all, given the vagaries of elections, there’s a pretty good chance that one of these people will end up in the White House. 

Why is that scary? I would argue that all of the G.O.P. candidates are calling for policies that would be deeply destructive at home, abroad, or both. But even if you like the broad thrust of modern Republican policies, it should worry you that the men and woman on that stage are clearly living in a world of fantasies and fictions. And some seem willing to advance their ambitions with outright lies. 

Let’s start at the shallow end, with the fantasy economics of the establishment candidates. 

You’re probably tired of hearing this, but modern G.O.P. economic discourse is completely dominated by an economic doctrine — the sovereign importance of low taxes on the rich — that has failed completely and utterly in practice over the past generation. 

Think about it. Bill Clinton’s tax hike was followed by a huge economic boom, the George W. Bush tax cuts by a weak recovery that ended in financial collapse. The tax increase of 2013 and the coming of Obamacare in 2014 were associated with the best job growth since the 1990s. Jerry Brown’s tax-raising, environmentally conscious California is growing fast; Sam Brownback’s tax- and spending-slashing Kansas isn’t. 


snip..


Some of Mrs. Fiorina’s fibs involved repeating thoroughly debunked claims about her business record. No, she didn’t preside over huge revenue growth. She made Hewlett-Packard bigger by acquiring other companies, mainly Compaq, and that acquisition was a financial disaster. Oh, and if her life is a story of going from “secretary to C.E.O.,” mine is one of going from mailman to columnist and economist. Sorry, working menial jobs while you’re in school doesn’t make your life a Horatio Alger story.
But the truly awesome moment came when she asserted that the videos being used to attack Planned Parenthood show “a fully formed fetus on the table, its heart beating, its legs kicking while someone says we have to keep it alive to harvest its brain.” No, they don’t. Anti-abortion activists have claimed that such things happen, but have produced no evidence, just assertions mingled with stock footage of fetuses.
CONTINUE READING THE MAIN STORY237COMMENTSSo is Mrs. Fiorina so deep inside the bubble that she can’t tell the difference between facts and agitprop? Or is she deliberately spreading a lie? And most important, does it matter?
I began writing for The Times during the 2000 election campaign, and what I remember above all from that campaign is the way the conventions of “evenhanded” reporting allowed then-candidate George W. Bush to make clearly false assertions — about his tax cuts, about Social Security — without paying any price. As I wrote at the time, if Mr. Bush said the earth was flat, we’d see headlines along the lines of “Shape of the Planet: Both Sides Have a Point.”
Now we have presidential candidates who make Mr. Bush look like Abe Lincoln. But who will tell the people?

more 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/18/o...antasies-and-fictions-at-gop-debate.html?_r=1


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

Isn't Krugman a liberal at heart?   If so then his reports are always going to be slanted to make it sound like only the liberals know any thing at all.   His outlooks should also be matched against some more conservative comments, which in this context would be the hopeful Republican candidates on the Presidential election in process.

It all comes down to who you believe in as both can be right and still not what we need.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Isn't Krugman a liberal at heart?   If so then his reports are always going to be slanted to make it sound like only the liberals know any thing at all.   His outlooks should also be matched against some more conservative comments, which in this context would be the hopeful Republican candidates on the Presidential election in process.
> 
> It all comes down to who you believe in as both can be right and still not what we need.



If there is something in the article that you think is untrue, point it out with credible proof.....
otherwise....


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> If there is something in the article that you think is untrue, point it out with credible proof.....
> otherwise....



No need too as I can be just as independent as those lefties on this forum.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> If there is something in the article that you think is untrue, point it out with credible proof.....
> otherwise....



Good for you Jackie.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Good for you Jackie.



That is good Jim.   All I said was that his articles are all liberal and not much needed to prove.   It is true.   Is there something untrue in saying a liberal will post liberal ideas.   No need for lots of fine line proofs at all.


----------

